# Need Manual for Craftsman 315.17560



## 78SPITFIRE (Oct 6, 2009)

Good evening all. First time posting on the forum. Just bought a used Craftsman 315.17560 router to do a couple of small projects around the house. I need a manual for this model. If anyone knows of a website or location where I can download, I would really appreciate a link or a bit of advice.

Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jan.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Jan!


----------



## danconway327 (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome, and have you tried calling Sears or looking on sears parts direct dot com { I'm a newbie and can't post links yet}.


----------



## 78SPITFIRE (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcomes and greetings Dan! I'll check out searspartsdirect.com, but I seem to remember that they did not have a manual for this model (perhaps too old?)


----------



## 78SPITFIRE (Oct 6, 2009)

Success! Found the manual I was looking for on searspartsdirect.com as Dan had recommended. THANK YOU! I also found a handy vacuum adaptor and a couple other accessories that weren't included when I bought the used router. Nice to see that Sears still makes these available. I'm sure that I'll be posting again, once I get started on my projects. Thanks again, and to Bob and "Doc" for their warm greetings.


----------

